# Feeding Salmon



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

I thought I hit the jackpot when the butcher saved me 2 BIG bags of salmon (frozen). I have never fed her salmon before, just the oil.

I read that dogs and coyotes are the only animals that are susceptible to salmon poisoning? 

Does anyone feed salmon and if so, it has to be cooked? I have all parts of it, including the heads.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

nicky said:


> I thought I hit the jackpot when the butcher saved me 2 BIG bags of salmon (frozen). I have never fed her salmon before, just the oil.
> 
> I read that dogs and coyotes are the only animals that are susceptible to salmon poisoning?
> 
> Does anyone feed salmon and if so, it has to be cooked? I have all parts of it, including the heads.


Someone told me about the poisoning a while back, I give my dog and my patents give there dog salmon, all the time. Ours is always frozen salmon caught in Lake Michigan. I believe the poisoning is limited to the somewhere like the Pacific Northwest. I'm not sure. I did some research on it at the time and from what I could tell it all depends on where the fish is from

Also, I only give the fillets with the skin.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salmon_poisoning_disease


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I work at a fish market Yes it's the Pacific Northwest salmon that MUST be cooked.

However, if you've got whole salmons or salmon carcass, where ever it comes from, I always cook mine, or should I say 'poach" it.

If it's the WHOLE salmon, I gut it, filet it off, I boil down the carcass with the head, then when it's really mushy, throw it in the food processor, the filets I also poach down, and do the same thing, I KEEP the liquid, and freeze it up in portions..

I just don't like feeding salmon raw, and I don't like giving them fish bones uncooked/mushed down, tho I know some do


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog poached salmon. we eat a variety of fish.
whenever we have fish we always buy our dog a fillet or 
two. the fish is always cooked. if i give him canned fish
it's in water, no salt added.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

This is good information since I feed my dog raw and just found a source on salmon....I guess I will cook/poach it just to be on the safe side.

Thanks,

SuperG


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

It is only the coastal Pacific Northwest where the snail that is the secondary host for the fluke that causes salmon poisoning lives. Inland lakes should be fine. But with any wild food I would feel uncomfortable feeding it fresh because there are other flukes and parasites besides the well known ones. If the fish weren't fully processed by the butcher yet I would also gut them. Sometimes they swallow things you wouldn't want your dog to eat.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Whoa, we fish down on the Columbia and bring home plenty to share with the pups, but have always grilled it first, didn't know about raw salmon from around here, good to know.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not sure, I think I remember freezing doesn't kill whatever causes the poisoning. But I give the filets to the dogs raw, but frozen. They last at least a little longer this way too.


----------



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

OK, thanks I will poach it. We have enough of it to last a very long time.




jjk454ss said:


> I'm not sure, I think I remember freezing doesn't kill whatever causes the poisoning. But I give the filets to the dogs raw, but frozen. They last at least a little longer this way too.


 Is this true?


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

nicky said:


> OK, thanks I will poach it. We have enough of it to last a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it true that freezing does NOT kill the disease? I think I heard that it has to be cooked, but hopefully someone can confirm that.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

We feed cooked Salmon to our dogs on a pretty regular bases. We also feed Hound and Gatos Salmon for the dogs when we don't have fresh Salmon.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

jjk454ss said:


> Is it true that freezing does NOT kill the disease? I think I heard that it has to be cooked, but hopefully someone can confirm that.


* FDA guidelines for freezing fish to kill parasites.* 


  Freeze and store at -4°F (-20°C) or below for 7 days (total time); or 
  Freeze at -31°F (-35°C) or below until solid and store at -31°F (-35°C) or below for 15 hours; or 
  Freeze at -31°F (-35°C) or below until solid and store at -4°F (-20°C) or below for 24 hours. 
  Note: these conditions may not be suitable for freezing particularly large fish (e.g. thicker than six inches) (FDA, 2001)….”


----------

